# TODAY IS BRAGGING DAY!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

42 years ago I married my wonderful wife!!!!!!!! We never had children, which may be a good thing considering I would be the Father(-: I truly believe if it wasn't for her I woukd not be here today. Another reason this day is special is I get to vote thanks to everyone that paid the ultimate price so that I may have that right. And a huge thank you to the people of the Forum, it's an honor to be associated with such awesome people. Also a huge Thanks to Brandon, Adia,Anakin,Jodi and MJ for allowing me to be a part of the MWST.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Happy anniversary!
Our best to you and Teresa!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy anniversary, man! She must really be something; it's rare to encounter someone just so positively upbeat as yourself, & I'd imagine that a good wife would help that a lot


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Happy Anniversary to both of you!! I hope you two have a great day and many more years together.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A lady once told me, "If money can solve it, you don't have a problem" after that I started being grateful for what I have. Absolutely nothing better than family, friends and good health. I tell my nieces and nephews when they ask me about something and I tell them, then they want to know why I knew the answer. I tell them I'm looking at life backwards, been there done that whether it was right or wrong. It's easy to stay positive when I have the Forum to make me realize there are still a lot of awesome people out there, despite what the news portrays.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Tag! Many more!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Congratulations! May you have a lot more anniversaries to celebrate over the years the come!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy anniversary Tom and Teresa !!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you all!!!!!! I am so fortunate to have Teresa in my life, but i want you all to know you mean the world to me. I just wish we could all get together at a slingshot tournament and have the best time of our lives.


----------

